# Festplatte leiser machen?



## Marc255 (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
Ich wollte fragen, ob es irgendwie möglich ist die Festplatte leiser zu machen? Im idle betrieb hör ich zwischendruch nur die Festplatte rattern, aber ich möchte ungern auf SSD umsteigen, da es zu wenig Speicher für zu viel Geld ist.
Also gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?
Hab die Samsung HD753LJ


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Januar 2013)

Die Festplatte selbst kann man meist nicht leiser machen, Ausnahmen bilden bestimmte Modelle mit "Acoustic management" welche es erlauben, mit Herstellertools die Platte leiser einzustellen (was sie natürlich auch langsamer macht).

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur falls nicht schon geschehen das entkoppeln der Platte mit kleinen Gumminoppen vom Gehäuse oder eben eine schalldämmende Einhausung.


----------



## Marc255 (30. Januar 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Festplatte selbst kann man meist nicht leiser machen, Ausnahmen bilden bestimmte Modelle mit "Acoustic management" welche es erlauben, mit Herstellertools die Platte leiser einzustellen (was sie natürlich auch langsamer macht).
> 
> Ansonsten bleibt dir nur falls nicht schon geschehen das entkoppeln der Platte mit kleinen Gumminoppen vom Gehäuse oder eben eine schalldämmende Einhausung.



Die Festplatte ist mit plastikschienen mit dem Käfig "verbunden"


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt du kannst versuchen da die klassischen Abstandshalter aus Gummi zu verwenden, viel leiser macht das die Platte aber nicht im Vergleich zu deinen Plastikrahmen. Da bleibt dir leider nichts übrig außer Gehäusedämmung oder Umstieg auf ein sehr leises HDD-Modell oder auf eine völlig lautlose SSD.


----------



## Dichlorvos (30. Januar 2013)

probiers mal mit hd tune


----------



## hbf878 (30. Januar 2013)

du könntest die festplatten auch mit haar- oder hosengummis in einen 5,25"-schacht hängen. anleitungen dazu bei google, hier ein paar bilder aus dem forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html 
beim transportieren aufpassen und die gummis schön fest machen. hat bei mir den pc nahezu lautlos gemacht 

hbf


----------



## my_gen3 (31. Januar 2013)

Geht der Krach denn in dem Fall von der Festplatte selbst aus, oder mehr durch die Schwingungen die sie verursacht?


----------



## Bambusbar (31. Januar 2013)

Kannst dir ne Bitumenbox basteln :>

Bitumenbox


----------



## PhilSe (31. Januar 2013)

Kannst dir auch einfach ne HDD Dämmbox kaufen HIER oder HIER
Wenn es nur an Schwingungen liegt reicht auch das HIER
Alle Systeme sind dann für einen freien 5,25" Schacht


----------

